# Bought myself an inexpensive Kindle case - nice!



## adelgabot (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey, I bought myself an inexpensive Kindle case last week, cost a little over $20. It's black faux leather, sort of a fold-over case, with a magnetic snap. I think it's a Chinese knock-off of something more expensive, and there's an embossed name on the front that says "Bluecosto". The cover's a little squiggly when you fold it back to read, but I guess it's because of the hinge. I'm just a bit annoyed with the leather strap, which hangs off uselessly to the side while you read, so much so that I just fold it back into the cover to get it out of the way. But it's good for what it supposed to be be doing, which is protect the Kindle from bumps and scratches. I haven't taken it off since I got it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I like how thin and non-bulky it is.

Enjoy!


----------



## adelgabot (Aug 25, 2011)

9MMare said:


> I like how thin and non-bulky it is.
> 
> Enjoy!


Yeah, thanks. Although it's not exactly that thin and non-bulky. It adds a bit to the weight and heft of the Kindle, and makes it slightly unwieldy. I don't know if it's just my imagination though, I didn't really have the Kindle without the case for that long.

Anyways, I'm thinking of getting a protective matte screen to place over the Kindle screen next. It's not that expensive either, just $5, but I'm afraid it would ruin all the effort Amazon put into the e-ink screen's clarity. Getting another layer on the screen might make the text a little fuzzier, defeating the purpose. A matte screen protector might not be worth the trouble. What do you guys think?


----------



## adelgabot (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey, I accidentally found out where the case was cribbed from. It's an imitation of the CE Compass Cover! http://www.amazon.com/CE-Compass-Cover-Kindle-Black/dp/B004A7ZEI2/ref=pd_rhf_shvl_3

Funny, it costs about the same. Serves me right from buying on eBay. I hope the case is worth it.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have to have my case with the built in light! My room doesn't have a lot of light in the day and at night I usually read in the dark and I hate to fumble with extra lights so I have always used the one with the built in light.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I would agree with you that putting a protective matte over the screen would ruin the effect.  I have a friend who put one on his and he gets a glare on his.  I think there are some more expensive ones out there that may do better.  I have personally not found a reason to put anything on my screen.  My covers seem to protect enough for me.  
Good luck.
deb


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I thought I would need a screen protector at first, but I do keep it in a cover and close it when not in use, so it seems I dont. It's probably because I'm also used to touchscreen devices.....I tried using my K3 that way a few times in the beginning!

I have a flip-top case for my K and I find that it is very comfortable and balanced.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a case that costs about $5...and I love it.  Its nice and plain faux leather, and it accomplishes its job quite well.  

Its funny, when I first got my Kindle, I was using my girlfriend's Oberon case (which costs $70), and was considering getting my own Oberon.  I ordered my $5 case on a whim, expecting to replace it...a year later, I actually vastly prefer it to an Oberon.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm with 9MMare on the flip-top style case.  I had a regular book style but preferred reading the Kindle with the cover folded back since I work the controls with either hand (my sisters hold theirs open like a book & just page with one hand), and I am really loving my flip-style case I got once light dawned.  The outside is a heavy woven fabric but the inner holder is leather styled like this one so it's comfortable & easy to hold.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

I got one almost at the beginning of this year that is the same style, except it is a generic type, cost me I believe $10 + 2 s&h. It doesn't have the felt inside of the cover or the little pocket but I don't need that anyways. 9-10 months later and it is still working VERY nicely.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

adelgabot said:


> Hey, I accidentally found out where the case was cribbed from. It's an imitation of the CE Compass Cover! http://www.amazon.com/CE-Compass-Cover-Kindle-Black/dp/B004A7ZEI2/ref=pd_rhf_shvl_3
> 
> Funny, it costs about the same.


Cool. Well now I know I can pick up something similar from Amazon or Ebay.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Me too! I got mine in a local supermarket (tesco for anyone in the UK) for about £10. It's basic but it protects my kindle and somehow makes it feel more book-like.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats nice, even though it was cheap, if it does the trick, great!


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks great, especially for the price


----------

